# أقسام الهندسة الميكانيكية



## أسرع من الصوت (16 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني أعضاء المنتدي الكرام إن شاء الله أنا هدخل كلية الهندسة وإن شاء الله سوف اختار قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية لكن كنت أريد أن أعرف ماهي التخصصات الموجودة في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (16 أغسطس 2008)

تن شاء الله هفيدك فى تخصص ميكانيكا قوى

تخصص ديناميكا حرارية واحتراق وتطبيقاتها: 


تخصص ميكانيكا الموائع وتطبيقاتها

*- تخصص انتقال الحرارة وتطبيقاتها*

*ودى بعض من مجالات العمل*
* 
 تكييف الهواء المتقدم

 الحرائق والانفجارات

 محطات قوى هيدروليكية


 التبريد وهندسة درجات الحرارة المنخفض

 تصميم شبكات الأنابيب

تحلية المياه

استخدام الحاسب الآلى فى التحكم

 احتراق متقدم

 محركات الاحتراق الداخلى المتطور
*


----------

